# R.I.P Johnderondon



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

John Robinson aka Johnderondon passed away last night. a knowledgable , straight talking man. this forum and others will miss you. at peace now.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh what a shock, how sad. R.I.P Johnderondon.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Aw how sad.God bless Johnderondon.xxx*


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

How sad, I did enjoy his posts


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

How sad .... RIP x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

RIP John, you will be sadly missed, my thoughts are with your family x


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

RIP Johnderondon. don't think I got chance to speak with him.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Such sad news lovely man who helped me a great deal I will miss our chats on the phone. RIP John


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

suewhite said:


> Such sad news lovely man who helped me a great deal I will miss our chats on the phone. RIP John


yes he was ......... sadly missed


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Sad news.
He seemed a lovely man


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sending Love and strength to his family xx

He will be sadly missed on here


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so sad. r.i.p


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

RIP John, my thoughts are with your family x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Sad news.......sending our deepest sympathy to family and friends....


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sleep softly, my thoughts are with all who loved you ...


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

He was a great man and will be missed.
Condolences to his family.


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't say i had the pleasure of talking to Johnderondon as I have been off the forum for a long while now, but as always, losing a member who was obviously respected like Johderondon is always a sad shock! May his family find comfort in the peace he is in now, sleep tight x


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

John was a man who could get the trust of any dog no matter what the problem and worked long and hard never giving up on them,he often said to me he preferred dogs to humans, so John I hope you have now met up with many of your friends at the Rainbow Bridge.xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

R.I.P Johnderondon.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh thats such a shock im so sad 


R.I.P Johnderondon xxx


----------



## Ben D (Jun 6, 2011)

poor man. so sad news RIP.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP Johnderondon,,,,,,love Penny and family xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Enjoyed reading his post.
Had not idea he was unwell
RIP Johnderondon


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I've not spoken to him personally, but he sounds like a lovely guy from what everyones saying.

RIP John


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Such a shock. My thoughts are with his friends and family. RIP John xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

That's very sad. He talked a lot of sense and was clearly devoted to improving dogs' lives.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Did not know him, but he is obviously well-respected and loved by the forum members. RIP.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

that is terribly sad news. thoughts are with his family


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

So sad! 

RIP john you will be missed


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

That's sad to hear.

I do remember some of his posts but had not seen him on here for a while now.

R.I.P John and my condolences to his family x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Rest easy John....rest in peace.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

A great guy who will be missed by many, especially in the dog sections. 

Will miss your posts John, you made me smile, nod in agreement and also informed me. 

RIP, my thoughts to his family at this sad time.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

R.I.P my thoughts are with the family


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh no!  so sorry to hear this  RIP John xxx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh my god  I was wondering just the other day where he was. He was one of a very few number of posters on here who I agreed with on just about everything. He always contributed so articulately as well 

A very sore loss to the forums, the people he touched and of course his family and friends.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

R.I.P John..you will be missed


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

RIP John


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Condolences to friends and family, RIP Johnderondon
You will be sadly missed.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What sad news to wake up to. RIP John, hugs, love and prayers to John's family and friends to help them through this very hard time....Jill


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Very sad news indeed. I will miss him. I had feared his recent absence from the forum was due to his health


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear this news 
My thoughts are with his family and friends
Maureen


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh gosh how terrible.

Thoughts are with his friends and family, what a lovely chap he was.


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

RIP John , my condolences to your family and friends.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I never met John in person but he always had a good heart with his posts. RIP John. You will forever be missed by many.  If anyone in his family reads this, my condolences to you for your loss.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So terribly sad


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

RIP John.
I admired you very much and your posts were greatly enjoyed. A sad loss.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Another wonderful person lost, I still miss seeing Sammys post but now his too? Who knows maybe now they'll start making a petforum heaven for us to go join one day where we'll meet up and chat again. 

A brilliant man to loose, may he rest in peace, he'll be dearly missed.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I enjoyed your posts and you will be sadly missed.

RIP John.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thinking about John, should this thread be made a sticky for a while?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no  rest in peace John x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

R.I.P. John.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

RIP john x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry.

RIP John


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

RIP john , never knew him but hope from where is now he can see how well respected and thought of he was , im sure he will be looking down upon every post made


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Didnt speak to John but very sorry to hear he has passed.

RIP John

Sending much love to family and friends xxx


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

sad news, but i feel bad that i dont even recognise the name


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

RIP John xxx thought with his family


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Enjoyed reading his posts, very sad, RIP John


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

RIP John - we didn't see eye to eye on many things, but you were a worthy opponent and I enjoyed our verbal sparring. I shall miss you.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

May you be walking among our many four legged friends - give them a hug from us. RIP John xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Such a sad loss. If one thing is to comfort us though, it should be that all our bridge babies have someone truly wonderful to look after them until our times come.

I am so, so shocked. Never spoke to him very much but I really admired his posts and looked up to him.

RIP John, you will be terribly missed xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Gosh I can't believe it. Rest in Peace John.

My thoughts are with his family. x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My thoughts are with his family and friends.
A sad loss - rest in peace John.
His post were always well informed and he obviouly had a great passion for the welfare of dogs.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I enjoyed reading his posts and he was so passionate about helping animals

RIP


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

R.I.P John


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I remember his username. Always added constructive posts to the forum. RIP John.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

RIP John, your wisdom was invaluable and appreciated by many, you will be missed.


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

RIP John... thoughts are with the family.
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh gosh  What a loss....RIP


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

R.I.P John sleep tight.

My thoughts are with you family and friends.

You will be strongly missed. Xx


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

RIP mate, you're in a better place than we are xxx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry only just seen this.

RIP Johnderondon, didnt know you but sure you were a lovely person.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Unfortunately I never had the pleasure of knowing this poster, but he sounds well respected and liked by all, RIP John, my thoughts are with his family, how sad xox


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Such a sad loss. RIP John. Thoughts with your family at this sad time.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I was very sad to read this. I remember his name with respect.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww sad RIP johnderondon


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

R.I.P john


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

Haven't been ignoring this all day, I just hadn't ever spoken to him and didn't want to comment without sort of 'getting to know' him a bit more  Have spent the last 2 hours reading back through his posts.

I'm gutted I didn't get chance to speak to him, sleep well, John, RIP 

Em
xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Such sad news.

Didnt know him well but his posts are memorable. He said a lot of things that made perfect sense and obviously from the wisdom of experience. 

His input will be missed.

RIP John - deepests sympathies to all his loved ones


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

My sympathies to his family. hope they see this thread and see just how missed he will be by people on here.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

so sad, RIP


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

*RIP John​*.

*XXX​**XX​**X​*
3 mins silence at 8:30PM

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/170663-b-3-minutes-silence-tonight-8-30pm-b.html


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Such a sad loss, RIP John you will be missed.


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP John, I will miss your posts xxx I hope that you meet up with a few dogs at rainbow bridge.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP John, your posts were always interesting & I shall miss reading them
Condolences to your family xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

such sad news. Be at peace now John.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

John used to get cross at some of my threads once when I was speaking to him he said "Sue I just wasted 10 seconds of my life reading that"

RIP Johnx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm really sad to hear this, ive had quite a few debates with john on the dog forum! he really knew his stuff and would stand up for what he believed in. such a sad loss. RIP xxxxxxxx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Such a sad loss of a very knowledgeable forum member. He will be very much missed. RIP John. x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've only just seen this.

so sad

R I P John


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

RIP John - my thoughts are with your family too.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

A tragedy for the dog world and the human one. 

You always spoke so much sense and always said the right things. We were always on the same side and you once joked that we were like good cop/bad cop. 

You always managed to reach out to people the right way, but you always got your message across. 

We are all trying desperately to find saffy a forever home. 

Our love and support goes to your wonderful wife Dee. 

Thank you for helping me deal with the realities of rescue work. I'm glad I stayed with it. 

R.I.P 

Vicky x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

R.I.P John


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

I'm shocked, RIP John. Thought with you, your friends and your family bud x


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know what to say... RIP John.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Such sad news


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I personally didn't know him or speak to him but I saw this posted on facebook this morning by one of my friends.

RIP John. xx

Hope it's okay to post it here.

Draconian Dangerous Dogs Act: John Robinson


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That video :crying:. Such a beautiful tribute


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you for sharing Jazzy, the video got to me aswell it always came across what a passionate crusader John was against the terrible DDA on the dog forums he was on, but i never realised how much he did in the real world he really was amazing.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh wow i am truly shocked.

I dont have much more to say as everyone has already said it. It is always the good people that leave his world first


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bulldog200 light a candle for johnerondon 

I have been told about this wonderfull person who has sadly passed on ,i never got the plaesure to know him but he sounds truly wonderfull , i have lit a candle for he , I am sorry i cant post this myself right now as i am having some problems , but my thoughts and prayers are with them


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i lite a candle for Johnderondon RIP hun sorry i didnt get the chance to talk to you my thoughs are with your family


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Goodness I have only just seen this and am gutted! 

Such a wonderful poster, so sensible and informative - i'll miss his posts terribly.

RIP John and look after all those lil babes at the bridge for us til we come and join you. xxx


----------



## Mandy D (Nov 28, 2010)

I have just seen this thread on here although I knew about this sad news from other forums. John was a lovely man and a great campaigner for dogs. He was very involved with DDA Watch and also with the campaign against pet shop puppies and puppy farms. I was very lucky as I met him twice, once when he joined us at our protest outside Harrods and also more recently when he spoke to Kingston Council about their pet shop licensing. He carried on fighting for what he believed in for as long as he could.

I hope to get to his funeral on Monday and that there will a big turnout for him and for his family.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

I wish the best for his family. Rest in peace. We'll miss you.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Not been around for a while, i am totally gutted to hear such sad news.
John was inspiring, passionate, dedicated, caring man. He had such respect for dogs, and would go that 'extra mile'. John once told me, that every dog he was who shared his life, taught him something, each unique in their own way. 

Rainbow Heavens gain, earths great loss. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BenMac (Oct 18, 2009)

Just saw this...

So sorry to hear this, a good man indeed.

Travel well Sir!


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

RIP John


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i didn't know this man but it sounds as if he was a great campaigner for our dog family. my thoughts go out to his human family and also dog family.

R.I.P.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I've only just seen this - what a shock!

RIP John Xx


----------



## equi (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't know him but the passing of anyone greatly upsets me. RIP


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh how sad...condolences to his family rip John xxx


----------



## Robinmarsh321 (May 6, 2013)

Oh what terrible, terrible news Such a fantastic bloke, gave me a lot of help in the past and always so very polite with it, a charming gentleman.


----------



## rabbithutches2u (Nov 27, 2012)

Very sorry to hear that RIP Johnderondon.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Remembering my mate John still miss the chats.

RIP JOHN


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad to hear such sad news.

Thoughts and prayers with his family x


----------



## pugfan34 (Aug 6, 2014)

That is so sad to hear. It seems that he was well liked by most around here. Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Thinking of you John.
Really miss your words right now x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

How nice and how right to remember Johnderondon again at this time of year.

I miss him too.

I hope you're reading this up there John...


----------

